# Second World War Aircraft Preservation Society Site - Lasham (Pic Heavy)



## hydealfred (May 8, 2010)

The Second World War Aircraft Preservation Society (SWWAPS) was established at the Hampshire airfield of Lasham many years ago. The odd thing is that none of the aircraft on display here actually stemmed from the Second World War. I visited this site in the 1980’s and several times since and nothing ever appeared to change. The aircraft slowly decayed over time until October 2009 when the site closed for good. 

The following pictures were taken in March & April 2010 and show what remains of the museum. Some aircraft have gone to new homes and some of those shown are destined for further preservation. It is a shame that the site has closed but it may be a good thing in the end that the aircraft that have moved on will be subject to a new life in preservation. 

The SWWAPS Logo - The first aircraft depicted is a Lockheed Starfighter which is stiil on site 
but has been moved to the ATC repair facility at Lasham





The wings from Gloster Meteor F8 VZ530 with Meteor F8 WH291 in the background 




Gloster Meteor F8 - WH291 - This was the last of the type to be flown by the RAF




Roundel detail - Meteor WH291 




Engine bay detail - Meteor WH291 




Wing and aileron close up - Meteor WH291 




Meteor Switchgear 




Hawker Hunter F51 E-423 and Wings from Percival Prentice 1 VR192 - unsure where the rest 
of aircraft has gone as it was ccomplete




Aircraft Armament Trolley 




And how the rain poured - you can see how the corrosion sets in 




Data plaque - Hunter F51 E-423 wheel well




Westland Wessex HAS3 XM833 - Formerly flown from HMS Blake 




Aircraft parts scrap pile 




De-Havilland Drover II - VH-FDT - the only one in existance 




De-Havilland Drover II - VH-FDT & Meteor WH291 




Front end view Drover II - VH-FDT




Engine bearer - unknown aircraft 




Gloster Meteor NF.13 - 4X-FNA - jet pipe exhaust detail 




Gloster Meteor NF.13 - 4X-FNA 





Thanks For Looking


----------



## Neosea (May 8, 2010)

These are cool, thanks.


----------



## Seahorse (May 8, 2010)

hydealfred said:


>



You let one get away... it's legging it out the right of your picture.


----------



## hydealfred (May 9, 2010)

Seahorse said:


> You let one get away... it's legging it out the right of your picture.



 I think it was nesting in the jet pipe!!!!


----------



## the harvester (May 9, 2010)

Excellent pics, so the place has finally bitten the dust, went here in 2007 and took these pictures aswell as others, no one was around, grass was high and everything in a state of near desolation, you can see the Yellow plane in 1 piece here, not with it's wings on the grass as you photographed, also the Meteor wingtips were not 'sold' back then.


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 9, 2010)

Good report !!Preservation is generally an area where people allow their hearts to rule their heads !!Saving something from the scrapman is the easy part the hardest part comes next-Finding the money,time and skills necessary to restore the treasured item.!!If this dosen't happen fairly soon after purchase morale starts to drop and supporters move away and your left with a pile of scrap only fit for the heap.Not saying that this is what has happend here-BUT with nearly 20yrs in the railway preservation game i have seen it happen time and time again !!


----------



## DigitalNoise (May 9, 2010)

Gutting, such a shame to see the aircraft turning into bits of aircraft. The Drover had it's wings a few months ago and the starfighter was still there. Must get back before they all go. here was my report...
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=9168&highlight=lasham


----------



## hydealfred (May 9, 2010)

fluffy5518 said:


> Good report !!Preservation is generally an area where people allow their hearts to rule their heads !!Saving something from the scrapman is the easy part the hardest part comes next-Finding the money,time and skills necessary to restore the treasured item.!!If this dosen't happen fairly soon after purchase morale starts to drop and supporters move away and your left with a pile of scrap only fit for the heap.Not saying that this is what has happend here-BUT with nearly 20yrs in the railway preservation game i have seen it happen time and time again !!



How right you are. I nearly bought a share in a Class 45 at the Mid Hants railway 20 years ago. So glad I didn't as it has been out of action for years due to generator flashover. Would have cost me big bucks to contribute to fixing it


----------



## hydealfred (May 9, 2010)

DigitalNoise said:


> Gutting, such a shame to see the aircraft turning into bits of aircraft. The Drover had it's wings a few months ago and the starfighter was still there. Must get back before they all go. here was my report...
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=9168&highlight=lasham



I remember your report. I was amazed that you managed to get into ATC Lasham unchallanged!! I remember the days when you could just wander in and out of this place. Have some old shots of Tradewinds 707's being maintained here. There used to be an Avro York and DH Comet for years on the airfield, luckily these went onto preservation elsewhere. The Starfighter is now with ATC Lasham so I'm told.


----------

